# 1250 w/cab on ebay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks to be a nice 1250 on ebay with deck, cab, & gannon earthcavator!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4318708203&rd=1


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

What a surprise……Illinois and Local Pick-Up Only.

That 1250 looks pretty clean and the Cab looks very nice.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It's all part of that vast large frame conspiracy! 

Besides, I thought anything this side of the Mississippi was fair game!:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Ya know guys, If either of you wanted it, I could pidk it up and um..."store" it for you.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ken
Thanks for the offer, but you realize you'd have to take it out at least once a week and give it a good work out to keep everything working smoothly on it. Sounds like a lot of work!:lmao:


----------

